# what is it



## ferdrobert (Apr 11, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what kind of bike this is? It has Sears Roebuck printed on it and a date of 10/76


----------



## partsguy (Apr 12, 2010)

10/76 translates into October or 1976. It appears to be built by Murray and sold through Sears. Probably a Free Spirit or something. Either way, that is an MX bike. If you really want to find out the model, what it looked like when new, etc., you need to track down 1976 Sears advertisments OR 1976 Sears catalogs. You could post the serial number, but I doubt it would help much-but it couldn't hurt-YOU NEVER KNOW.


----------



## ferdrobert (Apr 12, 2010)

thank you i will check out the catalogs


----------



## ferdrobert (Apr 14, 2010)

it is a 1976 sears mx motocross bike,found one just like it in a sears catalog


----------



## BIGWHEELS (Feb 16, 2011)

correctomundo!!!!!!thats it


----------

